# I am a JERK and it makes me smile!



## Melensdad

About 45 days ago I opened up a very small retail store.  The store is located in a 3 unit commercial building.  The other tenants like having the store on the property because they can get coffee, soda, cigarettes and snacks without fighting traffic.

We were slowly building up new customers and then the  

The adjacent property owner got into a fight with my landlord.  Unfortunately the adjacent property owner has some political clout in town and my landlord does not.  Neither do I.

So the 2 landlords are pissing at each other and I get screwed.  The town comes out and issues me warnings and makes me remove signs that are attracting customers.  AS SOON AS THE SIGNS CAME DOWN, MY SALES DROPPED 50%.

To make things worse, the town issued me code violations for selling cars and motorcycles.  HUH    I don't have any cars or motorcycles for sale!!!  

So I checked the codes.   

*Then I went out and bought a BIG UGLY TRUCK.*  Vintage 1980's   

I will park the truck right in front of the adjacent landowner's sign and block the view of his sign.  On the side of the truck I am going to paint some advertising and for my store.  

The truck will become a MUCH BIGGER SIGN than the little one that I had before.  

I picked up 4 different colors of spray paint (about 48 cans total) and plan to paint it myself with some nice colors, just to make it extra special.

My landlord is laughing about the plan and he loves me for doing it.  He hates the adjacent property owner with a passion.  

HERE IS THE TRUCK.  Don't you love the color?  It was the cheapest truck I could find, and it actually runs (and stops) very well.  $3200 cash.


----------



## Gatorboy

I always knew you were a troublemaker.


----------



## Melensdad

I didn't start the fight, but I'm a shallow enough person to have fun while the fight is progressing.


----------



## buckle97

B_Skurka said:


> I picked up 4 different colors of spray paint (about 48 cans total) and plan to paint it myself with some nice colors, just to make it extra special.


 
I guess you were desperate to find a use for those two cans of PINK spray paint!


----------



## Melensdad

buckle97 said:


> I guess you were desperate to find a use for those two cans of PINK spray paint!



Darn, I forgot about those.  That makes it 5 colors!!!


----------



## Big Dog

After things get settled, I want dibs on the truck!


----------



## Melensdad

Big Dog said:


> After things get settled, I want dibs on the truck!


Uh, sorry, but none of the paint I purchased is *PURPLE*


----------



## Doc

Good thinking Bob.  More than one way to skin a cat.  
Post pics of it once the sign is done and it's in place.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

B_Skurka said:


> I didn't start the fight, but I'm a shallow enough person to have fun while the fight is progressing.




 You go BOB !!

 Better to be pissed.......off ............than pissed..........on    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Post more pics.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Dog

B_Skurka said:


> Uh, sorry, but none of the paint I purchased is *PURPLE*



You have no taste for color then!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mla2ofus

Ataway,Bob!!!! Show him you can piss back!!!!
                                   Mike


----------



## BoneheadNW

So what is with the selling cars and motorcycles?
Bonehead


----------



## Melensdad

BoneheadNW said:


> So what is with the selling cars and motorcycles?
> Bonehead


I didn't understand that one, but found out that one of the kids who works at the muffler shop next door rides a motorcycle.  Apparently he is selling it.  So he drives it to work, parks it in the front parking lot, puts a FOR SALE sign on it while it is there, and then drives it home at night.  But somehow I got pegged as the bad guy because I'm new to the complex?

I found out a little more to the story.  My landlord got a call from the next door property owner and the two guys got into an argument on the phone.  An hour later the guy from the next property shows up and starts yelling at one of my clerks shouting that she is parking on his lot.  She pointed to her car, on our lot, and the guy screamed at her and stormed out of the store.  About an hour after that is when the city inspector showed up and informed that clerk that we were in violation of the sign ordnance.

Mind you all, on the same street are dozens of similarly placed similarly constructed signs.  

I also found out the Enterprise Rent a Car shop, who is also in the complex I am in, is also pissed at the neighboring property.  Apparently the Enterprise Rent a Car actually uses the guys lot as a shortcut.  So again, I am getting blamed for things other people are doing.  

But on the bright side, I spent a couple hours prepping and painted tonight.  Got 2 bright yellow stripes on the truck.  One on each side.  Each is about 12" wide.  Below that stripe will be a bright red stripe that will go down to the rocker panels.  Above the yellow stripe will be painted all black.  Then I will have some HIGHLY REFLECTIVE lettering put on the black part, near the top of the truck.  Probably 12" tall?

It will be a thing of beauty!!!


----------



## LarryRB

Old John had most of the prime property in Palmer MA. One piece, had just over 30 acres along side the Mass pike and butt up against the pike's exit 8. John and his wife had a swap shop, only small bldg on this 30 acres, called the trading post,,, John tried for years for a permit to advertise the trading post,,, Town elected officials turned him down every time,,, Well, I use to do backhoe, moonlighting for John now and then, I also ran my own tractor trailer unit during this time, One day John called and asked me to move on his property a Seagrave hook and ladder, 100 ft wood ladder, that he bought at auction in the nearby city of Springfield MA,... John had signs made up that permanently bolted to the end of that ladder,, In the morning, John's son ran the old H & L right out along side the chain link fence separating him from the pike, then the son raised the ladder 100 ft in the air,,, The town fathers obviously were tear ass at him,. He said, it's mobile and not permanent, no lights on it, comes down and gets put away each night... nothing they could do to him... Where there's the will, there will be a way.


----------



## Melensdad

LarryRB said:


> The town fathers obviously were tear ass at him,. He said, it's mobile and not permanent, no lights on it, comes down and gets put away each night... nothing they could do to him... Where there's the will, there will be a way.


And that is my theory too. . . . here is a 'tongue in cheek' version of what the truck will look like when done 

The truck is about 9 feet tall.  The cargo body is 12' long.  It will be parked to mostly obscure the neighbor's sign, which is right on the property line next to our parking lot.  His sign is 8' wide by 12' tall.  So this truck will do a pretty good job of covering his sign. 

Oh, and just in case the town runs the license plates to see where the truck belongs, I used that store's address on the registration


----------



## thcri RIP

Bob you got me laughing on this thread.  You go for it.     I am just jealous as I would not have thought of it myself in the same situation.


murph


----------



## Junkman

Just make sure that you have fire and comprehensive insurance on it.  I can see it now when one night someone throws a Molotov cocktail at it...


----------



## Melensdad

thcri said:


> Bob you got me laughing on this thread.  You go for it.     I am just jealous as I would not have thought of it myself in the same situation.
> 
> 
> murph


Murph, this particular town charged me $300 for a permit to replace an existing awning?!?  

I priced out a bigger sign on the building and it would have been about $7500 (including permits).  That sign would be much smaller than the side of this truck.  I paid $3200 for the truck.  $212 for the license plate.  Each can of spray paint is about 4 bucks.  I bought 2 dozen cans.  And the truck actually runs well so I can use it if I need it and I'm in compliance with the laws.  

I'm not trying to 'get away' with anything.  I simply want to run the store.  We have not even broken even yet, but were growing our sales toward the break even point.  When this whole mess started our sales were cut in half.  And from what I can tell, the sign ordnance is being enforced *very* selectively against me, but not against a few dozen other stores that still have similar signs.  On top of that, I didn't start any fight, I didn't even do most of what I've been accused of _(technically we did have a sign in violation but we did remove it when we were notified. . . but like I said, that is the whole selective enforcement boloney)._


----------



## mla2ofus

Bob,I got a feeling this will get very interesting before it's over. Please keep us up to date on it.
                         Thanks,
                                   Mike


----------



## BoneheadNW

B_Skurka said:


> Oh, and just in case the town runs the license plates to see where the truck belongs, I used that store's address on the registration


 
Beautiful!
Bone


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Oh you havent even begun to fight yet!  As far as the FOR sale of vehicles I would have that nipped in the bud right now.  Also the squeeky wheel gets the oil.  This guy is an obvious PAIN in the ASS to the city and the CITY will do anything to get him off there back.  NOW you need to be the squeeky wheel.  I would have your attorney call them and demand on what grounds you were sighted for having vehicles for sale.  Also have him ask if the city was always so blantant about discriminating?  You have a smoke shop.  They are discriminating against you.  You have been cited for a sign which you removed.  BUT clearly others in the same area still have simular signs.  They have not been cited or even given a warning.  They cited you without cause for vehicles being for sale at your business which there are not and never have been by your business.  Yet they clearly cited YOU because you own a SMOKE SHOP.  Discrimination is a horrible thing BOB.  Hell I feel a bit of a mental problem coming on because of such blatant discrimination.  In war and business is war you need to attack with overwhelming force.  Take the upper hand and crush your enemy.  If you always react you will never win in anything.  Attack attack attack!  I would find out how many "VANS" you can have legally parked on your property and in the immediate area.  I would then line them up right in front of his shop and move them as required by Law.  I would hire someone to come in at night and put the required milage on them and mix them up as he reparks them right in front of his shop.  Then I would have a diesel truck go and park at his business everyday to just go in and look around as this truck leaks thicks globuals of oil and grease right in front of his store.  I would then post his picture in the local Male looking for Male companion   and list his business address and phone number.  It would be a simple thing to get a good picture of him.  I could go on but I dont want to give away all my battle plans. 

We also want pictures!


----------



## ddrane2115

What your signs were blocking other signs or something?   So now you park a YOUR delivery truck in the lot so that you are not using a SIGN so to say.  

Better idea, put a boxing ring in the parking lot, sell soda's etc......from your store, and let them to duke it out.


----------



## Melensdad

Snowcat Operations said:


> As far as the FOR sale of vehicles I would have that nipped in the bud right now.


Already had the letter sent to the city demanding to be expunged from the 'vehicle' offenses.  Also informed them of the other signs, and asked how to get permits for said signs on my property.  If in 10 days no permit application appears on my desk, the city will get a telephone book thick letter that will show every sign in the city that is in code violation and a notice of selective enforcement and harassment of my business.




			
				Danny said:
			
		

> Better idea, put a boxing ring in the parking lot, sell soda's etc......from your store, and let them to duke it out.


 That is the best idea so far!


----------



## LarryRB

Bob
When I was a town selectman and started the economic dev. board, to entice business in the small town,, the overall townspeople were always against any business in town, What I use to do then, was write letters to the editor, which in turn embarrassed a lot of people,, Write in the local news paper wherever this shop is, and tell them,, new business, it is obvious though that this area is anti business and trying to drive out the business tax base,, Selective sign requirements, other property owners that seem jealous and cause local arguments, etc, etc,,, Don't know about your area, but here in New England the locals can't handle anything in a letter to editor that seeks out certain problems, without naming names but alluding to a certain group., And Yes, by my third year, others took my lead and tried the same against me, Especially the school marms and my thoughts on a school budget, try it, you can't beleive what happens after a couple of letters to the editor..


----------



## BoneheadNW

Snowcat Operations said:


> I would then post his picture in the local Male looking for Male companion   and list his business address and phone number.  It would be a simple thing to get a good picture of him.


That is a great idea to keep in mind, just in case.  That is better than the time someone at work scheduled a colonoscopy for me and had the nurse call me at work.  During a busy time at work, a page comes over the p.a. at work "Bonehead, you have a call regarding your colonoscopy.....".  Male to male companion book - by the way, how do you know of such things? 
Bonehead


----------



## Melensdad

Progress Report.

The yellow stripe on the truck is now complete.  Below the yellow will be red.  Above the yellow will be black.

Not sure what I am going to do with the door or the front/back of the truck.

First photo is the BEFORE photo.  The white spots visible in some photos are primer to cover some rough areas I sanded down before painting.


----------



## Junkman

Better keep your daytime job....... as a bodyman/painter...... you are too slow.


----------



## daedong

Well done Bob!


----------



## Melensdad

Vin, you ain't seen 'nuttin' yet! 

The red that will go below that yellow stripe is also a very bright & glossy red. 

And I just ordered "reflective lettering" for the side.  12" tall by 10' long.  That should look pretty good, especially at night when the headlights from the traffic that pass by hit them!  The lettering will be along the top and that area will be painted gloss black.

It's gunna be a reel 'perdy truck!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bob, the more I think about it you need *FIVE *delivery trucks instead of one.  Why only block his sign when you can block his entire business?????


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I would park one on each side of his entrance from the street and also block ALL of his business signs.


----------



## Melensdad

He only has 1 sign that is on the property line that abuts my parking lot area.  That is the only sign that I can block with my truck.  The properties are on a state highway and there is no street parking so there is no way to put trucks in front of his property or his other signs unless I actually park ON his property, which, of course, I cannot do.

Realize that the point of all this is to try to get my business back and turn a profit.  I'm willing to be a jerk, but the fact is that I'm losing a few thousand dollars a week and need to use this truck as a "SIGN" so that I can generate business.  The fact that I can block his sign and be a jerk about it is just icing on the cake.  Again, I didn't start the problems, and the real problems exist between this one guy and my landlord, I just got stuck in the middle of it all.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Didn't the guys on S.W.A.T. drive a truck just like that?
Bone


----------



## Bulldog1401

Very tough signage laws here. What is allowed by the town board is very undersized and inadaquate. Many local businesses have had tandem and single axle box trailers (Haulmark, wells cargo, etc...) turned into very tastefully done signs, which are much larger than the allowed signs. These are parked in the parking lot of the business and moved periodically to avoid zoning issues. If anything is said, the business owner claims that it is a delivery vehicle with advertising, which is just good business. All DMV requirements are kept up on these trailers so they  can't dispute that. Typically the zoning officer just walks back to his little pick up truck shaking his head, mumbling something, and you never see him again..


----------



## Melensdad

OK here is an update . . . 

The photo below shows the truck with SOME of the paint.  The door is not finished yet, that needs to have the bright yellow applied to it so I'll have to do a lot of masking later today to protect the surrounding paint.  I didn't know what I was going to do with the door but then got somewhat inspired last night and figured the yellow stripe could be turned into an arrow.  The arroow is already complete on the other side of the truck, but I don't have the red or black paint applied the other side.  Not sure what the front will get painted.  I'm leaning toward red?  The back doors will probably be bisected red on the bottom half and black on the top half.

I've not quite figured out how to mount the signs, but I've got a few ideas.  These are just taped up with masking tape to check the placement and alignment.  Above the signs will be the extra bold lettering spelling out the words SMOKE SHOP in highly reflective lettering.  

All of this was done with some masking tape and a few cans of Rust-o-leum


----------



## kensfarm

Bob.. I think you should paint the van up w/ a cow or zebra pattern.. then you could make a face on the front of the van..  and the butt on the back!  

You could build a huge ciggerette and have it mounted on top of the van like the pesticide guys w/ the bug on top.  

A pink cow would more annoying.. or paint the whole van fluorescent orange!


----------



## jwstewar

Bob, go to Lowes (or where ever) and buy some stuff from 3M called Super 77. Spray it on the back of the sign and to the side of the truck. It'll hold the signs to the side of the truck. I used it rebuilding our camper door and I glued my hand to the fiberglass.  Took some pulling to get it off. I felt like Tim the Tool Man.


----------



## Melensdad

kensfarm said:


> Bob.. I think you should paint the van up w/ a cow or zebra pattern.. then you could make a face on the front of the van..  and the butt on the back!
> 
> You could build a huge ciggerette and have it mounted on top of the van like the pesticide guys w/ the bug on top.
> 
> A pink cow would more annoying.. or paint the whole van fluorescent orange!



The cow idea is great . . . but where were you with the suggestions before I bought all the paint


----------



## kensfarm

Sorry Bob.. busy week at work.. I know.. I'm kinda late in the game..  but you could still build a big cigg out of PVC pipe!  

Would the owner let you put one of those huge blow-up displays on the roof like a "Bob's Big Boy".. those are real eye catchers.  I think you can rent them.


----------



## kensfarm

B_Skurka said:


> The cow idea is great . . . but where were you with the suggestions before I bought all the paint


 

You could have just parked the van in some neighborHOODS.. and the kids would have painted it for FREE!


----------



## bczoom

jwstewar said:


> Bob, go to Lowes (or where ever) and buy some stuff from 3M called Super 77.


That's exactly the stuff I was thinking of but I don't know if he could get the signs off if/when he wanted to replace.  I guess he could just put any new signs over the old.

BTW Bob, this is a spray-on adhesive.

If your signs/posters are all the same size, can you install a track frame and just slide them in?

I'm not in your shoes but my concern would be your friendly neighbor ripping your signs off the truck.   Hmmm, I wonder if you should paint something about his store under your signs.  If he tore off your signs, there would then be something derogatory about his place underneath.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

How about a large red tipped cigarette made of 8" pvc pipe at a 45 degree angle mounted on top, with an internal fog machine so it smokes ? 

(you could later turn the pvc into a large potato gun that shoots cantelopes ! )

That may be helpful if things get ugly !!


----------



## Melensdad

The signs must be removeable so I need something that allows me to change them.  I have a temporary solution, I'm going to use a commercial grade of Velcro because I have access to it and want to get the truck put into place no later than Saturday at noon.

However, I want to look for some sort of frame or tracks that I can use to make it easier to change the signs, but also would be very secure for holding them in place.


----------



## bczoom

B_Skurka said:


> However, I want to look for some sort of frame or tracks that I can use to make it easier to change the signs, but also would be very secure for holding them in place.


 
I wish this happened about 3 weeks ago...  I just sent a whole bunch of (like new) track material specifically for signs to the scrap yard.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Love the cigarette idea!  BOB you have to do that!  Puts a the cigarette with the cherry end towards the back and have it wired into the brake system.  Use red leds and alot of them.  The everytime someone hits the brakes the cherry glows red!  Then when its parked have the "flashers" left on accidently every now and then like around your busiest times.  What an attention getter!


----------



## Melensdad

*Can You See Me Now? *


----------



## BoneheadNW

Bob, put me down for a pack of Marlboros.  I don't smoke, but I like the sign so much I can't resist.  I hear they are good for removing hemorrhoids. 
By the way, which sign of the A-hole are you blocking?
Bone


----------



## Melensdad

BoneheadNW said:


> By the way, which sign of the A-hole are you blocking?
> Bone


The great big one.

We are now exploring options of putting something tall on the back of the truck to block more of his sign.


----------



## Bobcat

Reminds me of what I did with my big red truck. After I started taping and showing county commission meetings on the local cable access channel, I started getting constant ordinance violation notices over piddling things. One complained that my truck, parked in my walled back yard, was considered an inoperative vehicle because it had a flat tire. In the notice it said that the ordinance required inoperative vehicles to have a tarp on them. So, I moved the truck to the side yard where it was visible to the main road, put it up on stands, and took all of the tires off. Oh, and I put a tarp over the cab. Now they could look at an ugly neighborhood eyesore, but it was within code and nothing they could legally do about it.
 

I would like to take this opportunity to apologize to my neighbors, except for the weenies that voted for the other weenies.


----------



## Melensdad

My landlord called.  First words out of his mouth:  YOU DON'T MESS AROUND!  Then he congradulated me, laughed a lot and generally thought it was the best thing he's seen since the invention of sliced bread or Burma Shave.

What I know is that I have under $4000 invested in that big eyesore and I got it put in place in 9 days from the date the whole pile of crap started up between the landlord and the idiot next door.  On the other hand, to get a sign installed would take at least 6 weeks, more likely 9.  A sign would have been much smaller, would have cost $7000 to $9000 with permits, and would not have the visual impact of the truck!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BOB now you should put a PVC Cigarett or a cigarette carton on top to block the rest of his sign or at least break it up!  Not my idea (TOMLESCOEQUIP  
<< 13# 33" walleye 8/5/07) but it fits perfectly!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bob,
Can the Van be parked there legally?  Also, I think it looks great!  Good job!!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Snowcat Operations said:


> Can the Van be parked there legally?


When I rented the property I painted "NO PARKING" on the pavement all along that guard rail because people used to park there.

Today when I parked the truck, I spray painted over the word "NO"


----------



## BoneheadNW

Bob, I know you probably already thought of this but if you have to move the truck to comply with some stupid ordinance, make sure that you put something else there temporarily until you can move the truck back.  I am assuming that your enemy (or is that enima?) is not allowed to park there since it is your landlords parking lot.
While I am thinking of it, how about hiring some low-life looking types (with greasy hair, tatoos, etc) to hold some signs directing them to your enemy's establishment?
Bonehead


----------



## Melensdad

I already have a deal worked out with the other tenants in the building, nobody but me gets to park in that spot.  

I also figure that we need to move the truck around every few days.  There are two more spots on the other side of the entrance that are reserved for my employees, so the truck can go into one of those spots one day a week.


----------



## Doc

BoneheadNW said:


> While I am thinking of it, how about hiring some low-life looking types (with greasy hair, tatoos, etc) to hold some signs directing them to your enemy's establishment?
> Bonehead



Or, that could be another way around the sign issue that might work in conjunction with the truck.  Hire some folks to carry a hand held sign outside during heavy traffic hours.  A local Little Caesars has been doing that for years, so I suppose it is working for them.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Some simple signs could be made from 2 pieces of thin plywood with shoulder straps.  Paint them up like cigarette boxes?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

So has he seen your new "Mobile SIGN" yet?  Has the  Yet?     Job VERY WELL done Bob!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

B_Skurka said:


> *Can You See Me Now? *



*EXACTLY WHAT YOU NEEDED, AN ATTRACTIVE DELIVERY TRUCK!






*


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Bob........Is this the guy with the neighboring business who complained about the signs ?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

No Thats not him Tomlescoequip.  But his profile can now be found on this site.  http://gaysinglesonline.com/?CID=GayMain323


----------



## Bobcat

And you have that site bookmarked in your browser because...


----------



## Snowcat Operations

remember I looked it up for you when you lost your lap top.  DUHhhh!  Nah I was just taught this nasty prank by some bad people.


----------



## ddrane2115

Bob, how is the truck working, are you getting the desired effect of showing your stuff to the other guy.  BTW nice job on that.


----------



## mla2ofus

Great job,Bob. Keep us posted on developments.
                                       Mike


----------



## skinderflirt

just checking in.


----------



## Melensdad

Well there is shit flying all over town and the best thing MAY have possibly happened.

We got word from our landlord that the sign that we ORIGINALLY wanted to put up, but were denied from installing, may now be approved if we simply move the damn truck!!!  The town denied our sign request.  The landlord wanted us to install it anyway.  It was not unreasonable.  So it looks like we may get the original sign we hoped for.  That would be a good compromise.

I have other places where the truck can go, so that is not a problem.  It looks like I may just have gotten the sign that we tried to get several months ago, simply because my truck is such an eyesore.

On the other hand, we have a legal issue.  My truck is parked out near the road.  It is clearly advertising my products.  I am catching all sorts of hell and grief about it.  But right down the road, the U-Haul store had a couple dozen trucks parked along the road.  Each is advertising their product, each has signs in the windows, etc.  And across the road from me is a large tile store.  They have a big truck parked along the road, it is all decalled up with advertising.  Usually parked about 3 places away from that is another truck, but that on is for MOE's Mexican Restaurant, and it is all decalled with advertising.  And 1 block away is Evergreen Furniture's Truck, also parked along the roadway, also with advertising.  Clearly these trucks are parked where they are to get around the "sign ordnance" in the town.  I see those trucks parked there EVERY STINKING DAY so the town has no way of legitimately enforcing something against me.

But like I said, it may end up being that I remove my truck.  A big honking sign would look better and be better for me in the long run.  So if I can get my sign, then my truck will drive off into the sunset _(and I will park it at another store)._


----------



## buckle97

It appears that no matter which way it turns out, this truck idea of yours is a success  .


----------



## Doc

buckle97 said:


> It appears that no matter which way it turns out, this truck idea of yours is a success  .



Yes it does.  Good job Bob.   .....I really didn't think the truck was that much of an eyesore.

Very good point on Uhaul always having multiple trucks right by the road advertising their presence.  You do know how to stir the chit buddy!


----------



## Melensdad

Well as much as I detest war, I was prepared for it.  I have about 100 photos of other signs, banners, trucks, and misc code infractions regarding signs that were substantially similar to what we did.  All we ask for is fair enforcement.  Either prevent everyone from doing stuff or let me do what you let them do.  

But as for the truck, we interpret that we have broken no rules, we have simply made a lot of folks choke up a little bit of puke in the back of their mouths.  I guess it made a point?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I wouldnt be so fats as to compromise yet.  Keep all the photos and and ask them if you are willing to compromise now how come you were not before?  Then ask them what laws have been brocken or why you must remove your truck?  To me you still have an obvious discrimination case against the city or county.  I wouldnt be so quick to meet there demands.  Instead I would take pictures of all of the vehicles you mentioned above.  I would not trust these bastards!  Something still is not right.  Why in the first place were you denied?  Just my 2 cents.

Either way Bob it seems youve won this one small battle.  Watch your 6!


----------



## Melensdad

Mike, I totally agree.  There is no way that I will be destroying the mountain of evidence that I have collected.  I've got a call into the town now and am waiting to hear from them.  The truck is sitting, parked, and padlocked.  I don't see any reason to move it right now.


----------



## Melensdad

After many attempts, I finally spoke with a town official who has real authority.  This was a very good thing.  It is obvious to both him and me that the REAL problem lies between the two landlords and that I am stuck in between the two fueding parites.

I have agreed to alter the signs on my truck.  The signs will be temporarily removed.  A different type of sign will replace them, I am happy with that.  The town is acceptable to that since they are well aware of many other businesses that do exactly the same thing I did.  But I will also admit that my truck is somewhat uglier than the other trucks, and I will make every attempt to make my truck more presentable and better looking to the town.  Therefore while my truck gets to stay, I will remove much of the "eye-sore" factor.  

While I agreed to this, the town agreed to take me out of the middle of the fued that exists between the two neighobring property owners.  When the call was finally complete, I believe that both the town official and myself were about 90% satisfied with the outcome.  Honestly he told me that we should have talked a week ago and this would have already been resolved.  I agreed with him.  

But I also told him that not only I, but my store manager, had placed several calls to one of the other town officials and she never returned any of our calls.  I also indicated to him that I wrote her a letter and she did not respond to our letter until AFTER the truck was in place.  She then called me from my store and told me that I had to move the truck 20' away from any sign and I told him that I complied with her wishes.  In fact I was able to explain to him that I have complied with EVERY wish the town notified us about.  I also told him that I left him 2 messages yesterday and I had documentation for each contact that I attempted to make, but we had never gotten a return call.  

All said and done, the two land owners will continue to fight.  I am out of the middle of it.  The town administrator and I have come to a mutually agreed solution to my "eye-sore" truck.  He also now has my direct phone number and I have his direct phone number and we both, I believe, have a reasonable understanding of the CORE problem and of each of our needs and what each of us is able to do.

This is the best outcome that I think I could hope for and I am glad that we are now on a CONSTRUCTIVE PATH to full resolution.  Obviously everything I have done prior was to protect my interest, and obviously in doing so I poked the idiot adjacent landowner in the eye with a sharp stick at the same time.  I stayed narrowly within the law, but probably overstepped the "intent" of the law.  It is not how I would ever hope to do business again.

Unless something changes radically, I believe the town and I are working for the same thing and things are going to get better quickly.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

This is what I wanted to hear!  If you had not taken the steps you did.  "Overwhelm and destroy" you would still be in the middle and no closer to your goal of simply doing business to make money.  I am very glad to hear this outcome!  Job well done.  But always watch your 6.  I dont trust what anyone tells me anymore unless its in writting.


----------



## kensfarm

Bob.. now you can convert that truck into an ice-cream truck.. and sell ice-cream & ciggs to all the neighborhood children!


----------



## buckle97

kensfarm said:


> Bob.. now you can convert that truck into an ice-cream truck.. and sell ice-cream & ciggs to all the neighborhood children!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddrane2115

Your truck is not ugly..........I would drive it!  Good job on getting what you wanted with little bloodshed...........  Of course now all the fun is over and we have to get back to regularly scheduled BS.......hehehehhhe  LOL.


----------

